# Cleaning a Revolver



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

How far do you disassemble a revolver for cleaning after a trip to the range - after, say, 100-200 rounds? Do you remove the grips? Pull the cylinder and yoke? Drop the side plate?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> How far do you disassemble a revolver for cleaning after a trip to the range - after, say, 100-200 rounds? Do you remove the grips? Pull the cylinder and yoke? Drop the side plate?


open the cylinder , clean


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

I sometimes remove the cylinder on used guns that come in our Shop. I always remove the Grips. I normally don't remove the side plate. I spray inside the gun with Gun Scrubber and blow it out with a compressor. When I'm done cleaning a Revolver its SPOTLESS.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i remove cylinder and yoke for ease in cleaning and never touch the side plate. i never put a dirty gun in the safe no matter how many rounds i fire.


----------

